# Using cable tv wiring for OTA HD???



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a cable wall plate that is installed in my upstairs bedroom that goes down the side of the house outside to the plastic cable box that has a 2-way splitter (one for tv and one for internet) I am disabling cable tv and would like to know if I had the antenna upstairs I could connect a small cable to the wall plate, I install a female pass thru cable to the cable that runs into my downstairs living room that also comes from outside. Then connect a small coax cable to the back of my 6000 from the wall plate in the living room. Does it need to be RG-6 to view OTA HD? I would assume cable wiring is RG-59?

My other problem is the box on the outside of the house is locked, but it only has a splitter in there there is no way for them to say I could steal service cause they make changes on the pole with the filters. Can I call them and say to unlock it?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ehren said:


> Does it need to be RG-6 to view OTA HD? I would assume cable wiring is RG-59?


Signal loss for RG59 increases for longer lengths in comparison to RG6, but it should work just fine for terrestrial reception.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't belive they lock the box on your house. If it was me I would just break it open.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

I had the same situation. I broke the lock. As long as you do not have service with them, that box is attached to your house and is your property. I cut the end off the feed line coming from the pole incase they ever thought I was hooked up, then used the individual cables to hook up my directv and FTA system. The 3rd line going into a different room was hooked to sky angel. When they disconnected me the installer started to take the box off and cut off the connector ends. When I told him that was attached to my house, reminded him that's why they sell a wire maintanence fee for wires on my side, that it was cables position those were my wires. He left everything alone.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

rid0517!

Correct!

Charter Cable does not lock their boxes here in Greenville, SC. Having done a lot of high end satellite systems upgrades, I generally remove Charter Cable's box altogether. In some cases, I remove all of the internal wiring from where it enters the house to the customer's TV sets. If there is a hole left in the wall in the vinyl siding or, if the I use the in house cables, I place my own box and snap-in seal on the satellite or OTA connections. 

In case the house has an aerial drop, I'd remove the drop from the house, altogether, and tie the cable off at the pole. If the drop is underground as it is common here with Charter in newer developments, I either bury the end or just let it dangle.

The best OTA and satellite installations for multiple receivers are done on the roof or near an eave. Access to an attic provides for easy access for internal new in wall fish drops. Running long outside cable runs to the cable service entrance area is basically ugly.

The law generally states that the cable company has one week to remove the cable or it is considered abandoned. So, the internal cable's ownership reverts by default to the owner of the property. Tampering with the cable company's equipment in itself is not a violation. The company must prove that it is to secure illegal service. Otherwise, any tampering is a civil violation. The company must sue the customer in civil court.


----------

